# Vaccination Question (non-GSD)



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Here is my issue. My cats are due for their shots, The younger one I have spread her shots out monthly and she just requires her rabies now, but my older one is due for all of her yearly shots. She had an allergic reaction last year where her face swelled up and she had to go in for allergy protocol with the IV Benadryl. I live on a military post and I spoke with the vet office here. They will not accept titers. She is required to get her shots. I don't know if I want her to have to go back multiple times to get an IV placed each time she gets shots. Should I just get it all knocked out at one time? That way she doesn't have to be stressed out every few weeks? If I had the choice, she wouldn't get them done at all, but that is not an option.


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Do you know which vaccination she had the allergic reaction to? Could you contact the vet that gave her the shots last year, and have him/her write you a waiver, due to the allergic reaction? I know it is different and much more complicated when living on a military post. I am hoping they will accept a waiver from your past vet though.

Most times if a dog/cat has had an allergic reaction, the next time the symptoms tend to be worse.

I personally would not want to give them all to her at one time, especially if you do not know which one she reacted to.

My aussie had an allergic reaction to the rabies vaccine a couple months ago, and she received a waiver from my vet to give to A/C, so she doesn't have to get it again.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Unfortunately, because we live on post, they will not accept waivers. Either she gets them or I have to rehome her, which is not an option. It was either her rabies or the feline leukemia vaccine. She got those both on the same day. She was fine with the combo shot she had a few weeks prior. Plus, we are moving in a few months and I have to provide updated vaccination records to the rental company. It is all really a pain.


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

I would almost bet it was the rabies vaccine. If you must get them, then if it were me, I would do them a few weeks apart. I would also give her a dose of Benedryl at least 30 minutes BEFORE they vaccinate her. 

I haven't had any cats react to the feline leukemia vaccine, but we have had a few react to the rabies.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

She has to do the actual IV Benadryl. They keep her all day, place an IV cath and give her Benadryl before and after the vaccines as well as fluids. The vet said the possibility of anaphylatic shock is increased because her face swelled up so bad last year.


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

I would give seperate also. It is a pain, and more expensive, but then maybe you could isolate which one is giving the reaction at least. That is so scary. My pup had the face swelling with her second set of vaccines, but I am able to just do titers for now. I'm worried about when I give the rabies though. I am going to wait as long as possible to give her immune system a chance to mature. 

Is there any chance they would consider using the titers if you explained the situation?


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I already did explain it and that's the issue. The post regulation here requires all pets to be fully vaccinated regardless. We will be buying a house in Washington so this should be her last set of shots. It is just frustrating. If she was human they would exempt her.
As far as the expense, I am not worried about that. It's the stress I am worried about. Every time she goes to the vet she molts. Not sheds but like molts. That is the only time she ever sheds more than Zappa.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Wow, is there any way you can figure around it? Honestly those shots could kill your cat! Is there an extension you can get from the vet until you move? 

Both rabies and felleuk have a history of causing adverse reactions in cats. Cats really shouldn't be vaccinated after their initial sets. Too dangerous for them.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I will not be doing the feline leukemia this year. She is strictly an inside cat so there really is no point. However, the rental agancy we are going through for our home also wants copies of the vaccinations. I wish I could get around it. She is actually about 1 month overdue because I was trying to come up with a solution. I know after we buy a house, she will not get anymore and I will titer her.


----------



## Joeysmum (Feb 7, 2010)

You could ask your vet to give some benadryl before the vaccines.

Also, if they carry purevax rabies, your cat is less likely to react than to a 3 year rabies vaccine.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

She goes through an entire vaccine protocol. She has the IV cath with the IV Benadryl before vaccines and then gets another dose after. She actually got the 1 year rabies this past year. This will be her first time getting the 3 year. They require the 1 year on post.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: jaggirl47She goes through an entire vaccine protocol. She has the IV cath with the IV Benadryl before vaccines and then gets another dose after. She actually got the 1 year rabies this past year. This will be her first time getting the 3 year. They require the 1 year on post.


Look, you've got to figure a way around the rabies. Another reaction could at worst kill her, even with the benadryl. At the very least her health will be compromised for the rest of her life. My Basu was given the 1 year rabies vaccine for the first 4 years of his life. When I vaccinated him at age 5 he had an allergic reaction. I never vaccinated him again but he suffered terribly from vaccinosis for the rest of his life.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

We have a vet appointment next Monday and I will go over everything with him. I have to call up to Washington tomorrow to see if they accept the waivers. I'm hoping the rental agency will. Maybe I can be allowed to slip through here since we are leaving in 3 months. Hopefully.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I really hope so Kendra. I also hope I didn't come on too strong but I would be so, so worried about what that shot will do to your cat's immune system. What a terrible position for you to be in and kudos to you for doing your absolute best to protect your cat's health!


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

No, you didn't come on too strong. She is a month overdue because I'm having a hard time with the thought of putting her through that. When we buy our house, she will not get shots anymore. There rally is no point because she is scared to death to go outside anyways.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

If you could find a homeopathic vet to help you, they can help minimize the bad side effects. 

One doc for humans said that one of the best things you can do after a vaccination is to ice the area, since that minimizes the local reaction, which is what the rest of the body's immune system ultimately reacts to. I don't know if it's true or not, but it was a doc that I read a lot of his writings and he's usually pretty spot on.

I would also call and verify exactly which shots are required, since "shots" has a wide interpretation. I know that you're in a bind with not a lot of options


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

The ice does actually help with a local reaction. It minimizes the amount of swelling. She never has had a local reaction though. Hers are systemic. Last time, before I knew she was allergic, her face started swelling a couple of hours after the vaccines and I was pumping Benadryl into her. She never had a full out anaphylactic reaction though. I'm worried she might this time.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Yeah, the anaphylactic reactions are a different type of reaction and very scary. Sucks that you are stuck.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

What kind of note will the vet write for you? I think you need a very strong note and you can then present that to the management company along with certification that your cat does not go outside and that you will be moving in 3 months. Perhaps the threat of a law suit if you are forced to vaccinate and your cat has a life threatening reaction? J/K but this really is a potentially life threatening situation. If it were a child you could never be forced to do this.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Believe me Ruth, I know. My youngest son got the Chicken Pox a couple of months after he received his first shot for it. I cut a fit and they gave him an exemption in his medical records for the second. I am going to call the rental agency tomorrow and see if they will let us slide. If not, I will have to figure something out.


----------

